# Picked a monark silver king bicycle today



## miller32 (Aug 29, 2012)

I picked two bicycles today.  One was a monark silver king girl's bicycle and the other was a 1957 schwinn tiger.  Both from the same owner.  I love the silver king.  I don't know much about the kings but would appreciate any info anyone could give me about this particular bike.  It appears to me...to be all original and in really great shape.  How do you date these bikes?  I would love to know the year......

Thanks ahead of time for any info.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 29, 2012)

No serial number database for silver kings, but there are some discerning characteristics (head tube windows, badge, fenders, dropstand) and accesories (silver ray, reflector) that point to the earliest production in 1935.
All there except the horn button.
I would be interested in her if your intent is to sell.
Chris


----------



## jpromo (Aug 29, 2012)

That SK is very nice. It's got all the good original parts and looks in really good shape overall. Looks like it lost its balloon tires for some middleweight ones at some point but, other than that, quite untouched.

Dating yours is actually really easy as it is the first year Monark produced these bicycles, 1935. It has several first-year only features like the skiptooth drivetrain, windows in the frame lugs, and the seatpost clamp style. Great find.


----------



## miller32 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Thanks....*

Thanks for the info scrubbinrims and jpromo!  I appreciate the info.  I was looking at the bike closely....and found that the fenders are aluminum too.

Also...the chainguard is short....but it was made that way....not cut off.


----------



## catfish (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice find!


----------



## Mybluevw (Aug 29, 2012)

She is a beauty but looks a little emaciated .... Those skinny tires gotta go


----------



## jpromo (Aug 29, 2012)

40$ shipped.. just saying


----------



## miller32 (Aug 30, 2012)

jpromo said:


> 40$ shipped.. just saying




Thanks jpromo!!!  Appreciate the offer...but we already have some tires we are throwing on her.  Thanks again though!!!!!


----------

